# Attention Jerry/NJ!!



## bacs22 (Jun 20, 2004)

ogles615 said:


> Jerry I was at a 3-D shoot yesterday and one of the club officers told us before the start of the shoot that some guy from the UK has thrown $$$$$$$$ millions into the USHS budget to specifically stop bow hunting. I believe he said they had 97 million just for this year alone and there is no way that the IBO or any of the archery organizations can compete with that. From reading this board I seem to notice that you keep up with the "goings on" out there a little more than most of us do. Have you seen anything on this?


"The Humane Society of the United States and the Fund for Animals merged to become a mega anti-hunting organization on January 1, 2005. The organization, which will continue to be known as the Humane Society of the United States, will have over $95 million to spend on efforts to end outdoor sports, and it has specifically names bowhunting as a primary target."

Click here USSA


----------



## ogles615 (Mar 9, 2004)

Guys, the income tax refund is coming in about a week I am going to use some of it to join USSA. I highly suggest you all do the same if you haven't spent it already. If what I just posted is true then we need to send this clown back to the UK with his tail between his legs. I'd love to see them spend these "millions" and have absolutley nothing to show for it. If we stick together we will make it happen. They can out spend us at this point, but if we pull all the hunting, shooting, fishing, archery, and outdoor orginizations together against these people I don't think they can. 
My son loves to watch "The Transformers" a cartoon about robots that fight evil. When there opponent is to big and to mean for them to defeat individually, they join together to become one huge powerful robot called "Optimus Prime". At this point we all need to cast asside our differences and become "Optimus Prime". USSA can be the tool that gets us there.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanx Brian for covering me. I was away hunting.......yep, HSUS is the one you have to watch very closely. The have modeled themselves after studying how the NRA does business. They are going to do their battles in Washington D.C. political arena. As Bacs said, their goal for this year is to get bowhunting banned !


----------



## 963369 (Nov 15, 2003)

Just amazing. That guy must be an abject loon. Pretty wealthy one, though. I'm joining the Alliance too. These anti's must be stopped. They won't fight for the lives and rights of abused children, but they'll fight to stop what is the NATURAL order-predation. It boggles the mind...absolutely no logic whatsoever. BTW, Jerry. Are you back, and do you want to hook up? PM me if so.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Rich.......I am back and I'll let you know...I have alot going on right now.


----------

